# Fire Tablets on sale



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

All of the Fire tablets seem to be on sale

Base Fire $49.99 $39.99 -10
Fire Kid's Edition 99.99 $89.99 -10
Fire HD 8 119.99 $99.99 -20
Base Fire $49.99 $39.99 -10
Fire HD 10 229.99 $199.99 -30
Fire HDX 8.9 529.99 $429.99 -100

There are also some great prices on refurbished here.

Betsy


----------

